# Flash player not working on Mac OS 10.5



## siaza (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Every time there is a newer version of a program, it seems it get more complicated and complex to use. I was login on a website and instead of the sign page, a window opens up saying; in order to use this page you must download the latest version of flash player. I did that and nada (nothing). I have uninstalled/reinstalled, restored default java settings, even try the adobe's setting manager for the flash player, and again no change. It's happen before with other site but I search for hours, watch videos on yout-.com but nothing.:facepalm: Anyone more computer savvy, please help. I do alright with the computers but you won't find me at the Genius ba:nonono:


----------



## Ox4tech (Apr 27, 2012)

Adobe Flash support has ended for Osx Leopard.
If you are using a powerPc based mac you are stuck with what you have got.
If the mac is intel based see if you can upgrade to Lion this Os has adobe flash support


----------

